
Taking the challenge to work the polls - pdglenn
https://medium.com/@paulglenn/taking-the-challenge-to-work-the-polls-61a3bb70e44e
======
rfdave
I also volunteered in my area to work the polls. Very rewarding work watching
democracy take place. Please consider volunteering for the 2020 elections!

